

Backwards Compatibility Is For Suckers - dave1010uk
http://blog.ircmaxell.com/2013/06/backwards-compatibility-is-for-suckers.html

======
dhruvkaran
"The fundamental problem with BC is that it relies on the concept that code
will be correct when it's written." \-- Really? I thought it only means that
the _interface_ is correct when introduced. Not even that. It means that the
interface is supported for a while.

